# Tools



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

For all u guys that say it takes 2 long washing machine tools here is a pic of my garage
Everything sitting in water as they do year in year out! Quick clean and dumped back in the buckets of water:thumbsup:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> For all u guys that say it takes 2 long washing machine tools here is a pic of my garage
> Everything sitting in water as they do year in year out! Quick clean and dumped back in the buckets of water:thumbsup:


 
I see you have a masonry garage. Is that common in Scotland?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> I see you have a masonry garage. Is that common in Scotland?


 If u mean made with blocks? Then yea its a double garage thats out the back of my house!! Built same as a house.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> For all u guys that say it takes 2 long washing machine tools here is a pic of my garage
> Everything sitting in water as they do year in year out! Quick clean and dumped back in the buckets of water:thumbsup:


 Do you ever have problems with the mud turning rancid smelling? Left my boxes in a pail of water for a week not using them and opened it up whew what a stench.... I know some who have dumped a little bit of bleach in there water to prevent this.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

silverstilts said:


> Do you ever have problems with the mud turning rancid smelling? Left my boxes in a pail of water for a week not using them and opened it up whew what a stench.... I know some who have dumped a little bit of bleach in there water to prevent this.


Hell yea lad they can go abit off But as long as u get most of the filler off u can use the same water for years But after u change the water u get little crusty things stickin 2 everything so i leave it as long as pos before the dreaded change of water


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> If u mean made with blocks? Then yea its a double garage thats out the back of my house!! Built same as a house.


 
I'm of Scotch-Irish heritage, also called Ulster Scotts.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

CatD7 said:


> I'm of Scotch-Irish heritage, also called Ulster Scotts.


Or locally,,,, drunks,,,,LOL,,,HeeHee,,,,,

God invented whiskey so the Irish couldn't rule the world !!!!,,

You know your sitting next to an Irish guy at the bar, when a fly falls into his drink,,, and he picks it up by the back legs,shakes it over his drink,,,,while hollering,,,,"Spit it out my MF'er",,,


nevermind!!!!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I just have someone wash tools when last box is ran on job I call it their cigarette break. They usually don't mind they can get 2 or 3 cigs in while washing tools.:thumbsup:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Or locally,,,, drunks,,,,LOL,,,HeeHee,,,,,
> 
> God invented whiskey so the Irish couldn't rule the world !!!!,,
> 
> ...


 

Scotch Irish / Ulster scots are not Irish. They were Scots who were "relocated" to put it nicely, to Ireland.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

CatD7 said:


> Scotch Irish / Ulster scots are not Irish. They were Scots who were "relocated" to put it nicely, to Ireland.


 Of course,,,,, thats why they drink like they do !!!!!:yes:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Of course,,,,, thats why they drink like they do !!!!!:yes:


 
We can make it too! Ever hear of Appalachia???? Who do you think settled it?


----------

